# webcam [SOLVED]

## umka69

MAYDAY MAYDAY MAYDAY

Hi. I can't find kernel module for my web cam.  :Sad: 

I am using ASUS k73sm. and lsusb gives: 

```
 Bus 001 Device 004: ID 058f:a014 Alcor Micro Corp. Asus Integrated Webcam

```

One manual says that i need uvcvideo but there isn't such config in the kernel.

Help, please!

PS: It seems that I chose wrong forum, sorry.Last edited by umka69 on Thu Aug 29, 2013 7:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## John R. Graham

No worries. Moved from Desktop Environments to Kernel & Hardware as it fits better there.

- John

----------

## jimmij

 *umka69 wrote:*   

> MAYDAY MAYDAY MAYDAY
> 
> Hi. I can't find kernel module for my web cam. 
> 
> I am using ASUS k73sm. and lsusb gives: 
> ...

 

Module uvcvideo is build with CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS which is under

```
 -> Device Drivers

   -> Multimedia support (MEDIA_SUPPORT [=m])

     -> Media USB Adapters (MEDIA_USB_SUPPORT [=y])
```

----------

## umka69

thanks 

I am trying...Last edited by umka69 on Thu Aug 29, 2013 2:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## umka69

Ok. I did it. Still not working. Skype video does't work. Kernel configs:

[*]   Cameras/video grabbers support 

<*>   USB Video Class (UVC)                      

 [*]     UVC input events device support

----------

## jimmij

 *umka69 wrote:*   

> Ok. I did it. Still not working. Skype video does't work. Kernel configs:
> 
> [*]   Cameras/video grabbers support 
> 
> <*>   USB Video Class (UVC)                      
> ...

 

What does

```
mplayer tv:// 
```

say?

----------

## umka69

I got this.

```
 ~ $ mplayer tv://

MPlayer 1.1-4.6.3 (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team

MMX2 supported but disabled

Воспроизведение tv://.

No stream found to handle url tv://

Выходим... (Конец файла)

```

MMX2 supported but disabled. hmmm... What does it mean?

I have this one in my dev.

```
~ # ls -l /dev/video0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 81, 0 авг.  29  2013 /dev/video0

```

My USE

```
 USE="X acl alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gif iconv ipv4 ipv6 jpeg libkms mmx modules mp3 mp4 mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre png python qt4 readline session sse sse2 ssl tcpd udev unicode xa xcb zlib"

```

----------

## jimmij

And which use flags are used to build mplayer?

Check especially mmxext (for mmx2 support).

The point is that skype is dubious when in comes to video on linux.

It is better first check video on some "standard" and well known software, then play with skype.

----------

## umka69

Ok. MMX2 support I already added. By mmxext USE flag. But the problem is still exists.

So now I have:

```
[*] Cameras/video grabbers support 

<*> USB Video Class (UVC) 

 [*] UVC input events device support

```

```
 ~ $ emerge --info | grep USE

USE="X acl alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gif iconv ipv4 ipv6 jpeg libkms mmx mmxext modules mp3 mp4 mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre png python qt4 readline session sse sse2 ssl tcpd udev unicode xa xcb zlib"
```

```
~ $ mplayer tv://

MPlayer 1.1-4.6.3 (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team

Воспроизведение tv://.

No stream found to handle url tv://

Выходим... (Конец файла)

```

----------

## jimmij

Add v4l/v4l2 to mplayer then run

```
mplayer -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0 tv://
```

if still won't work show 

```
ls -lA  /dev/vid*

ls -lA /dev/v4l/*

and copy your kernel .config to pastebin.com

```

----------

## umka69

ha-ha))

The problem was a little easier.) It was just access rules. I add my user to video group in /etc/group.

Thanks a lot!)

So.. solution is.

```
[*] Cameras/video grabbers support 

 <*> USB Video Class (UVC) 

  [*] UVC input events device support
```

```
~ $ emerge --info | grep USE 

 USE="X acl alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gif iconv ipv4 ipv6 jpeg libkms mmx mmxext modules mp3 mp4 mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre png python qt4 readline session sse sse2 ssl tcpd udev unicode xa xcb zlib"
```

```
~ $ mplayer tv:// 

 MPlayer 1.1-4.6.3 (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team 

 Воспроизведение tv://. 

 No stream found to handle url tv:// 

 Выходим... (Конец файла)
```

```
/etc/group

...

video:x:27:root,umka

...

```

----------

